# Sally Hansen



## soco210 (Jun 10, 2011)

Diamond 12hr Lip Treatment



_(Top - Bottom: Gem, Solitaire, Marquise, Fancy) _




_(L-R: Gem, Solitaire, Marquise, Fancy) _




  	Gem




  	Solitaire




  	Marquise




  	Fancy


----------

